# Sgs Sport Or Expert???



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

I have deciede i am going to purchase either one of these bikes and cant decide on which one to get. I am going to have to ride for 3 km to get to my trails but that wont be an issue any more cuz im getting my liscense in 2 months.

I ride the "Don trail" in toronto and several others and i would probabl only really ned 6 inches front and bakc cuz i dont really go that big. if i was to buy the sport i would upgrade the brakes to avids and i would ditch the shock and the forks springs would need to be upgraded. If i was to buy the expert i wouldnt upgrade anything probably, other then a set of odi grips.

any info or suggestions would greatly be appreciated!

finchy


----------



## krzyray (Jan 23, 2004)

I have the (2003) SGS Expert... it was my 1st freeride bike and love it! It was only $1500 at SuperGo, can't beat the best bang for the buck. The only problem I've been having with it is the cheap HFX-9 levers, upgrade them as soon as they break.


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

*any other opinions??? also...*

the lever blade or the whole lever what did you upgrade to???
thatnks...finchy


----------



## krzyray (Jan 23, 2004)

Here are some of the old threads on how bad the HFX-9 levers are:

http://forums13.consumerreview.com/[email protected]@.efe4433/0
http://forums13.consumerreview.com/[email protected]@.efe4433/0

Just the levers need replacing: http://www.dangerboyusa.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=DU&Product_Code=104

I haven't put them on yet because I mailed my brakes to Hayes and they fixed them all up for free! - they have great customer service.


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

*buy a stinky instead*

i looked into both of those bikes and have found the kona is a better buy. it was 1600 bills and well worth the money... id look into stinky instead of the iron horse.


----------



## Rough Rider (Jan 25, 2004)

> i looked into both of those bikes and have found the kona is a better buy. it was 1600 bills and well worth the money


Obviously you hadn't looked hard enough the Iron horses are way beter deal they come decked out way better for the same price as a stinky and the frames are awesome also very strong. Buy the expert


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

*lol*

go ahead and buy it kid... and when that piece of crap takes a poo on you remember a veteran freerider told you so!!!!! just read the reviews on the old forums...


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

*kona hmmm...*

Well i have narrowed it down to the expert and the sport as well as the KHS fr1500. I am not really interested in the Kona because for the price u get good parts and all but the drop off triple is not the fork for me. I don't want a triple crown because I use my bikes for dh, fr, xc, and a little urban, and the triple would not allow me to do that. I am not dissing Kona or anything its just a preference of mine the Kona is an awesome bike and I even considered the coiler but for 1600 the gives you a lot more for your money. The Sherman being the best single crown for what I need it for, and the awesome spec list is pretty much the same as the coiler accept for the addition of a evil chain guide, better tires, 8 inch rotors and similar wheels.

That's why I also am considering the khs fr1500 because it is between all of the bikes u guys suggest. It is pretty much the same frame as the coiler, it has a vanilla fork witch I had the pleasure of riding on my cousins bike down in Colorado, and it has the same spec list pretty much as the others.


----------



## Rough Rider (Jan 25, 2004)

> a veteran freerider told you so!!!!! just read the reviews on the old forums...


Yeah I guess I'm just a little punk ass [email protected] that only surfs the web and reads reviews. What I'm thinking is that you have only ridden the kona and think it's the best **** ever cause you have one. Well I've seen and ridden both and a freind of mine owns a shop that carries kona and my shop carries Iron Horse and the components are higher spec on the iron horses and the sherman beats the **** out of that Drop off. Plus you got a fsr rear end on the horse. Both frames are burly and the only reason the Kona is more is cause of the name KOna on the down tube. Get an Iron Horse kid.


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

finchy said:


> Well i have narrowed it down to the expert and the sport as well as the KHS fr1500. I am not really interested in the Kona because for the price u get good parts and all but the drop off triple is not the fork for me. I don't want a triple crown because I use my bikes for dh, fr, xc, and a little urban, and the triple would not allow me to do that. I am not dissing Kona or anything its just a preference of mine the Kona is an awesome bike and I even considered the coiler but for 1600 the gives you a lot more for your money. The Sherman being the best single crown for what I need it for, and the awesome spec list is pretty much the same as the coiler accept for the addition of a evil chain guide, better tires, 8 inch rotors and similar wheels.
> 
> That's why I also am considering the khs fr1500 because it is between all of the bikes u guys suggest. It is pretty much the same frame as the coiler, it has a vanilla fork witch I had the pleasure of riding on my cousins bike down in Colorado, and it has the same spec list pretty much as the others.


Finchy, Finchy,
Just by the horse. This has been going on long enough. Ignore what that guy said about it taking a s*@t on you. It won't. I've watched a sport go down some pretty hairy stuff. And when it does take a [email protected]$T, take the componants off and buy a new frame. I really wouldnt worry about the reliability of it. Just yesterday my girlfriend got pissed and threw her sport off a small drop and rode it away no problem. Bottom line, there's nothing wrong with the frames and even if there were it's such a deal for the componant group, you cant go wrong. But, correct me if I'm wrong, but I dont think they are making the sport anymore??


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

Rough Rider said:


> Yeah I guess I'm just a little punk ass [email protected] that only surfs the web and reads reviews. What I'm thinking is that you have only ridden the kona and think it's the best **** ever cause you have one. Well I've seen and ridden both and a freind of mine owns a shop that carries kona and my shop carries Iron Horse and the components are higher spec on the iron horses and the sherman beats the **** out of that Drop off. Plus you got a fsr rear end on the horse. Both frames are burly and the only reason the Kona is more is cause of the name KOna on the down tube. Get an Iron Horse kid.


what the hell are you thinking?? trying to inject reason and facts into an internet argument? don't you know that you're supposed to say "you should buy the same bike as me because my bike is awesome and the bike you're looking at is crap even though I've never ridden one..." It's the ultimate argument!! You're trying to show that parts-wise the IH's are better for the price, and that along with the fact that you get an FSR rear instead of a single-pivot on the stinky, when you SHOULD be saying something like "dooood, i've got the stinky, it's awesome, IH is crap, a buddy told me so". It makes a MUCH more convincing argument. 

dante

ps - buy the IH. I don't know which one is stronger, but I've seen enough broken stinkys to know that they're not indestructible. (although, come to think of it, most of the broken ones I've seen were from one person...  )


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

go on kid, buy the iron horse.. i have rode a crap load of bikes and have found that the kona is the best for me..maybe you will like it... i didnt though... ride on... but when i fly by you on the stinky you remember me..


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

KonaAirForce said:


> but when i fly by you on the stinky you remember me..


bwahahaha, thanks for proving the "my bike's cooler than whatever crapy you have/are going to buy" point. 

dante

ps - kid, whatever you buy, you're going to be happy. a bunch of my friends ride stinky's and love them (including that one kid that keeps breaking them), but unless you're going to be doing 10'+ drops, I think that the SGS Expert will offer more product for your money. It'll pedal better (FSR rear), descend better (Sherman vs drop-off triple), and have better components. But try them both and go with whatever feels better.


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

shouldnt you kids be getting ready for jr. high in the morning? and i dont think your mommy would like the way you are talking on her computer and in her house. get a job


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

*Don Trails*



finchy said:


> I have deciede i am going to purchase either one of these bikes and cant decide on which one to get. I am going to have to ride for 3 km to get to my trails but that wont be an issue any more cuz im getting my liscense in 2 months.
> 
> I ride the "Don trail" in toronto and several others and i would probabl only really ned 6 inches front and bakc cuz i dont really go that big. if i was to buy the sport i would upgrade the brakes to avids and i would ditch the shock and the forks springs would need to be upgraded. If i was to buy the expert i wouldnt upgrade anything probably, other then a set of odi grips.
> 
> ...


Hey Finchy,

What do you think of the Don Trails? I moved to TO recently, and have been having trouble finding decent trails. Are the Don trails full of ball-busting climbs? How are the descents/technical terrain/etc? Also, if you (or anyone else) know any other trails in the area that are good in terms of technical stuff (stunts?), please fill me in, so I can finally put my bike to good use

Thanks,

Shibby


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

KonaAirForce said:


> shouldnt you kids be getting ready for jr. high in the morning? and i dont think your mommy would like the way you are talking on her computer and in her house. get a job


So bitter, must be over all the broken linkage plates.

Finchy- The only solution is for you to buy my frame and fork.


----------



## Rough Rider (Jan 25, 2004)

I like stinky's too but I think that the Horse is a bigger bang for the buck and still has an awesome frame. As for KonaAirForce you are the one who is in Jr high you can't admit that there are better values than your stinky. And just cause you ride a stinky doesn't mean Sh$% to how fast you ride down a trail. But for the last time I love Kona and Stinky's But I also love Iron Horse and Their bikes The Horses are just better values.


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

*Yo shibby...*

Ive been mountainiking for the first year this year and i love the don. Where abouts do you live? Im setting up a freeride team this season and we will all be riding ironhorses, dotn ask y, i dont know!!! Yeah so we all live in the donmils york mills area so it takes us about 20-30 mins to ride from there to the don. We are getting much better at freeriding and are all in the process of finetuning our abilitys and staying fit by skiing. I would suggest that you go looking for trails now cuz we will be getting 30 cmsof snow by the end of the storm. Yeah well just shoot me an email and i could send u a few pics that i have taken over several rides. We even staqrted riding locally and discovered a quick trail that leads to several dirtjumps and a few hucks all in the donmills, sheppard area.

as for the mofos making fun of me because im young, kiss my ass. Just because i spend more time mountain biking and doing school work then you doesnt make me stupid. I care about mountainbiking and schol more then many of you and it is not my fault that i do not have a job. It is rather hard getting a job because i have very little experiences, and for ur information i might have a job soon and will prbably make more moeny in a week then you recieve in ur wellfare check each month.

As for all of you who have provided me with "constructive" critism of the bikes i will msot likely be purchasing the sport model 2003 becuasre i am strapped for cash and if i buy the sport then i will be able to upgrade the bike into what i want it to becoem whether that be light trail bike or a downhill monster! I knwo that the vanilla is a peice of junk, due to its lack of adjustability, but it wouldnt cost me too much to upgrade that and the psylos weak springs wont cost me much either. after those upgrades the bike would be a perfect ride for an aggressive trail rider/ freerider such as my self!

thansk a lot finchy- [email protected]


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

you spelled "school" wrong... maybe you should spend some more time their.and also money is spelled incorrect... you sure wont be making any spelling like that.


finchy said:


> Ive been mountainiking for the first year this year and i love the don. Where abouts do you live? Im setting up a freeride team this season and we will all be riding ironhorses, dotn ask y, i dont know!!! Yeah so we all live in the donmils york mills area so it takes us about 20-30 mins to ride from there to the don. We are getting much better at freeriding and are all in the process of finetuning our abilitys and staying fit by skiing. I would suggest that you go looking for trails now cuz we will be getting 30 cmsof snow by the end of the storm. Yeah well just shoot me an email and i could send u a few pics that i have taken over several rides. We even staqrted riding locally and discovered a quick trail that leads to several dirtjumps and a few hucks all in the donmills, sheppard area.
> 
> as for the mofos making fun of me because im young, kiss my ass. Just because i spend more time mountain biking and doing school work then you doesnt make me stupid. I care about mountainbiking and schol more then many of you and it is not my fault that i do not have a job. It is rather hard getting a job because i have very little experiences, and for ur information i might have a job soon and will prbably make more moeny in a week then you recieve in ur wellfare check each month.
> 
> ...


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

KonaAirForce said:


> you spelled "school" wrong... maybe you should spend some more time their.and also money is spelled incorrect... you sure wont be making any spelling like that.


You forgot "neener neener neener", or "I know you are but what am I?!".

Bro- let it go. It's a just a difference of opinion!!

We cant help it if your bike sucks!!!!!


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

i started riding in 1991(when you were still shittin diapers) its 2004 now. can you do the math??


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

KonaAirForce said:


> i started riding in 1991(when you were still shittin diapers) its 2004 now. can you do the math??


But I was born in 73!? can you do the math.

The part about sh*ting in my pants is still true on occasion though.

Ridin since 91 huh..*big deal*. Is this where I say yeah, my profile says 2000, but I've been kickin bikes around since about 91 or so? Is this where I say that the Santa Cruz mountains are my freeride play ground and *NO ONE * tells us how or what to ride? (especially not some coal miners daughter) No, because Finchy just asked a question, and we are just tellin him what we know about Ironhorses, sorry if that rubbed you wrong.

Hey, maybe if you had been saving money since 1991 instead of riding, you could afford something besides that toy!


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

what a geek. rub me wrong? are you sure your not from san fran? ive road ih and i thought they handled very bad. you can keep your "downhill bike of the year" and ill stick with mine. besides you couldnt handle snowshoe.


MVRIDER said:


> But I was born in 73!? can you do the math.
> 
> The part about sh*ting in my pants is still true on occasion though.
> 
> ...


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

Buddy just because i dont spend all day doing spell check, doesnt mean i cant spell. I just type really fast and make a lot of mistakes wen i type.


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

KonaAirForce said:


> ive *road* ih and i thought they handled very bad. you can keep your "downhill bike of the year" and ill stick with mine. besides you couldnt handle snowshoe.


too funny. a misspelling *and* an immature little "you couldn't handle snowshe" crack. here's a tip, kid, Stinky's aren't the best downhill bike in the world. They're a hucking-freeride bike. How many of the world's top pros ride Stinkys? They can do DH, they can do it quite well, but many MANY other bikes do it better. If you want a DH rig, get a Stab Primo. If you want a bike that you can pedal up before screaming downhill, get something lighter or with a better rear shock. If you want something to throw off cliffs, get a Stinky. I hate to break it to you, but the Stinky is not the end-all, be-all of DH/FR/XC bikes. Understand that people have different opinions than you, and let it go. The "I'm going to pass your sorry ass while you ride your crappy bike" attitude is pretty sad...

dante <-- knows that his bullit isn't a DH race bike but still feels compelled to race it anyway...


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

ahh are you mad? you geeks get so worked up over some ****...i said i think he should get a kona not a ih based on my experience..i hated the ih and just wanted him to look for another option. .. and you ****s get all pissed off... listen go put on your spandex and ride... geeks


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

KonaAirForce said:


> ahh are you mad? you geeks get so worked up over some ****...i said i think he should get a kona not a ih based on my experience..i hated the ih and just wanted him to look for another option. .. and you ****s get all pissed off... listen go put on your spandex and ride... geeks


ahhh, name calling and backing away from the original argument. Go back and read some of your arrogant rants about other people's shitty bikes, and then maybe you'll see why we're laughing at you. Every time you posted you had to put in some dig about how you're SOOOOOO much faster on your stinky than anyone else could be on a different bike, or how you were SOOOOOO hardcore that nobody else could ride Snowshoe like you could. Give it up kid. Arrogance on an anonymous website will only get you so far in life... 

dante


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

oh is dante mad? i bet you get pissed when a email comes through and says you have a reply from me dont you? why dont you get a life we will start there. then go to the xc forums where you belong. you and i both know that the iron horse bike isnt as good as the stinky, i was trying to point the kid in the right direction. have fun in san fran....


----------



## Rough Rider (Jan 25, 2004)

KonaAirForce said:


> oh is dante mad?
> . you and i both know that the iron horse bike isnt as good as the stinky
> . have fun in san fran....


Kona air force you are the one who is saying that you are the most mature person on this post but you freaking sound like my fifth grade son and his freinds. Making stupid puns towards san fransisco. Plus if you've been riding since 1991 then you would think that you would have a higher end bike than a baseline stinky and where do you find the time to post on this board after working so long and riding so long. why don't you go tear up snowshoe I hear thats a tuff area. Yea whatever


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

*Yo, the Iron Horse is an incredible deal right now.....*

Ok, I'm going to avoid getting in a p*ssing match here.

Kona's, in my opinion, are excellent FR bikes and a good value, but Supergo has AMAZING deals on last year's SGS Expert and Team right now. For Chrissakes, their deals are so amazing that you could practically buy the bike for the parts alone and sell the frame if you felt like it. If you're into the IH's, I think I'd get the Team due to the 5th element, sell the boxxer and throw a super t or a 7" sherman on it. The expert is cool with the Sherman on it and might be a little more versatile for all 'round riding - plus super cheap. While I can't claim to have ridden the IH more than just farting around on one last summer, the folks I've spoken to seem to like them plenty. The one I rode was a little too big for me, but it felt solid doing some small drops on it.

I own 2 Kona's and (I think) I ride them pretty hard and they both have exceeded my expectations. Here's what I think you should do: Get a bike. Ride it. Have fun with your friends and enjoy being in the woods.. As for the rest of ya.....maybe you should do the same?

Cheers,
EB


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

ah are you mad?


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

i would say go with the expert, i have the pro, and it is heavy and not geared right for free ride, but the expert seems like a very good freeride bike, and the sport just seems more like a all mountian or very entry level free ride bike. you will need a new stem for the bike thought, i belive they share the same two bold design, and it is very weak. i put a diabolus stem and love it.


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

*Finchys thoughts...*

WOW guys I never in my wildest dreams thought that y post would create so much discussion's for all of the opinions, even konaforces, they were al constructive. I don't think that a massive free ride bike like a stinky would be practical for me because the trails I ride have a climb for every downhill section and I have to ride it on the street a bit as well. That is why I narrowed it down to the sport and the expert. The expert although a bit bigger would give the option of going really big if I what to, but the sport is also able to do some xc riding as well. I know that the sport has a crappy shock and weak springs in the front, but I could upgrade those for about 300 at the most, and then I would have exactly what I want. What do you guys think, is the expert able to be ridden on xc trails, and urban, and downhill/free ride???


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

it seems like to me that it would be able to be use it for all general purpose, good xc riding as long as it was not racing, good free ride and faily good down hill, and i have seen a expert do urban, and it handeled very well. i have a old trek that had alot of the same characterstics as the expert and i used it for all that same type of things, and it worked very well, and could out climb bikes that weighed half, when i went to lake tahoe. so i think the expert would be great for what you want to use it for.


----------



## krzyray (Jan 23, 2004)

*check out the video inside too!*

damn... this thread is freaken funny.

Anyways, I own the SGS Expert and I love it. I also use it for cross-country trails - you just gotta work harder but it will make you stronger and faster.

Get the SGS EXPERT!!! 

oh yeah and you know why you should get it (me and my IR):

http://www.siteffect.biz/videos/freeride/freeride_compliation12_21_03.wmv


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

finchy said:


> WOW guys I never in my wildest dreams thought that y post would create so much discussion's for all of the opinions, even konaforces, they were al constructive. I don't think that a massive free ride bike like a stinky would be practical for me because the trails I ride have a climb for every downhill section and I have to ride it on the street a bit as well. That is why I narrowed it down to the sport and the expert. The expert although a bit bigger would give the option of going really big if I what to, but the sport is also able to do some xc riding as well. I know that the sport has a crappy shock and weak springs in the front, but I could upgrade those for about 300 at the most, and then I would have exactly what I want. What do you guys think, is the expert able to be ridden on xc trails, and urban, and downhill/free ride???


If your looking for a2004, I don't think you have a choice. I looked at their 2004 website and could not find a sport on it, just experts on up.


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey finchy, I just ordered the expert. Im pumped. I dont go real big, but obviously bigger than the enduro could handle, so this seems like a perfect rig to move up to.


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

*finchy*

hey did u order the complete or just the frame???

Yeah i wantthe expert u guys have convince me...but i dont have the cash. i can afford the sport but the expert is out of my reach. Supergo has them for 900 us and ive got that but 1400 would take me2 or so months to earn on my part time job and by then they wll most likely be gone! who knows well im not going to order one till march 7th anyways so who knows maybe the price might even be lower by then???


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

Complete bike, my parents are helping me out to get me riding again, but I have to work it off.


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

*lucky *******o*

Man ur lucky!!! I have ot earn the money to buy it so that "I will appreciate it more". I wasnt surprised, they thought the bike i bought last year was expensive at 500 canadian. And I just hit a really big snag. I broke my laptop (an apple ibook) and it is going to cost me a f**king fortune to get fixed. Thats the thing about computers. You could fix it urself but if u screw up its going to cost u double to get fixd if u had gotten it fixed the right way the first time.

Anyways thoughtful whered u get te 1400 bucks from???? are you involved in illegal mexican smuggling or something???


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

finchy said:


> Anyways thoughtful whered u get te 1400 bucks from???? are you involved in illegal mexican smuggling or something???


SHHHHHHHH!

nah, my parents bought it, then took some money out of my bank account today, and say I have to work the rest off. My bike is my mode of transportation, so they want to help me get back rolling as soon as they can. I was also worried about them selling out. Its supposed to arrive on monday or tuesday, so Im pumped. I dont know how much assembly will be needed, I can do anything myself except for bleeding brakes, bb, and headset cups.


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

*I wish i was u right now!!!*

I wanted to take a loan out with my parents but...i broke my laptops screen hinge after i logged of of AIM. i was soo pissed it broke from fatigue of opening and closing sooo mny times, and they think i dropped it and i convinced them that i didnt. so after i get it fixed then i will start working on getting them to give me the loan. I already have about half of the money so it wont be that hard and my b-day is comming up at the end of march so i shoudl get some cash out of that ****, and i haev a promising positon at a hardware store so hopefully soon it will be mine

later finchy


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

*Yo thoughtfulpirate...*

Whats your email??? I cant use my other computer with aim on it so i can only email right now. Ya so how did u convince the parents??? what size did you order??? what are you gunna do with the rest of your parts???

well anyways send me a few pics once you get it
[email protected]

later dude!


----------

